# Yhwach vs Whitebeard



## howdy01 (Dec 13, 2015)

The two strongest peeps face off against each other.

IC
100m distance
No knowledge
No restrictions/limitations


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 13, 2015)

Yhwatch stomps currently.


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 13, 2015)

isn't wb faster, with range as well?


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2015)

On the contrary, Bach is faster (potentially, at least twice as much; mach 2200-5500) and definitely has better range.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yhwach has the range.. Whitebeard is only slightly faster... 



> Bach is faster (potentially, at least twice as much)



Bleach is mach 4000 now? since when??


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2015)

its in the same blog the tk feat is derived from


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sables link it. 

The only one I remember is the mach 16xx+


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2015)

New numbers for Bleach every day


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 13, 2015)

My attention span for bleach is limited.. 


 very very ~ limited.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2015)

Bach wins.


For now.


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 13, 2015)

so currently no individual in OP can beat yhwach?


----------



## Tapion (Dec 13, 2015)

New feats when he wakes up from his obligatory nap.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2015)

howdy01 said:


> so currently no individual in OP can beat yhwach?



He's 100 teratons and quad digits so nope


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2015)

Tapion said:


> New feats when he wakes up from his obligatory nap.



Primebeard flashback one day 



> 697 petatons


_Move bitch, get out the way!_


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2015)

Bach prolly gonna get chickenshit's intang when he dies

GG Shirohige


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> New numbers for Bleach every day



Das funny


----------



## Regicide (Dec 13, 2015)

Even without superior firepower, you can argue Yhwach could defeat individual OP characters on account of having shit from the dead Sternritter.

Like clones, cookie bones, and instant meteors from Gremmy, or love mindfuckery from Pepe and whatnot.

And of course when cyborg Kira finally finishes killing all the owl assholes, he'll have intangibility too


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2015)

cyborg kira wtf?


----------



## Sablés (Dec 13, 2015)

Regicide said:


> or love mindfuckery from Pepe and whatnot.


Wouldn't use this even if it killed him


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2015)

Ywach getting powered up by james.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

i'd like to thank all the poor bastards who read bleach so we don't have to


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm actually not convinced right now that yhwach can use the powers of the dead sternritter 

but I also haven't read bleach in about two months so I don't even know anymore


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe he will have them but never fucking use them. Like Aizen with his Shikai or Kaguya with her Rinnegan. That's the typical fate when an author makes someone (namely villains) to OP.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 13, 2015)

Nighty said:


> I'm actually not convinced right now that yhwach can use the powers of the dead sternritter
> 
> but I also haven't read bleach in about two months so I don't even know anymore


We were literally told he gets their abilities in the flashback chapter explaining how his power granting works

Seems pretty cut and dry to me 


LazyWaka said:


> Maybe he will have them but never fucking use them. Like Aizen with his Shikai or Kaguya with her Rinnegan. That's the typical fate when an author makes someone (namely villains) to OP.


Now this is much more likely

Like how SDK has the FCK with his whole repertoire of stuff


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 13, 2015)

he may have used jame's ability after he died, and bazz-b's ability in the flashback


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 13, 2015)

Didn't recent chapter showed Seretei pretty much same as before?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 13, 2015)

Regicide said:


> We were literally told he gets their abilities in the flashback chapter explaining how his power granting works
> 
> Seems pretty cut and dry to me
> Now this is much more likely
> ...



post scans


----------



## Regicide (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes, Dastan

Because when the Wandenreich city got ripped apart and lifted up

The normal shinigami Seireitei came back


----------



## howdy01 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Didn't recent chapter showed Seretei pretty much same as before?



I think that was the actual seireitei, from looking at the buildings.
The ones ywhach lifted was his city that overlapped seireitei.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 13, 2015)

looks legit


----------



## Keishin (Dec 13, 2015)

Nighty said:


> I'm actually not convinced right now that yhwach can use the powers of the dead sternritter
> 
> but I also haven't read bleach in about two months so I don't even know anymore



Maybe not but no reason he doesn't get something like Pernida's power when the SKs parts assemble, he can cut a hair and another Yhwach grows from it.


----------



## Jag77 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ywach I wanna say


----------



## Akatora (Dec 13, 2015)

Regarding what will probably take down Ywach, the key is likely to be his own power in the form of Zangetsu.

Imagine if Ichigo's speed growth is largely due to Ywach regaining power


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 13, 2015)

Akatora said:


> Regarding what will probably take down Ywach, the key is likely to be his own power in the form of Zangetsu.
> 
> Imagine if Ichigo's speed growth is largely due to Ywach regaining power



Or ichigo might possiblly be another juha.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Dec 13, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> Or ichigo might possiblly be another juha.



This- their are quite a few paralleles between ichigo and the soul king. The fact that the soul king has one "Quincy" hand and one "Shinigami" hand is as blatant as parallels get. 

Also, ichigo literally has a mini younger version of juha inside of him, Juha might end up loosing to himself.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 13, 2015)

Nighty said:


> I'm actually not convinced right now that yhwach can use the powers of the dead sternritter
> 
> but I also haven't read bleach in about two months so I don't even know anymore



You cant just hop off the ride like that


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 14, 2015)

Yhwach sees WB's stash, and they immediately stop fighting and grab a beer.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 14, 2015)

Whitebeard cant win.... maybe EOS Blackbeard can if Oda is allowing that fucker to steal DFs like there is no tomorrow


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 14, 2015)

Yhwach cuz of.....everything honestly


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

Spite thread really 

Almighty vs KSM Narudo might even be an interesting matchup once we flesh out the Almighty more


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 15, 2015)

Kind of curious about this what's the DC of Yamamoto's suicide attack? I heard it's Island to Small Country level according to his profile


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Kind of curious about this what's the DC of Yamamoto's suicide attack? I heard it's Island to Small Country level according to his profile



it's at least country level to maybe, continent-planet depends on how you interpret SS.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 15, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> it's at least country level to maybe, continent-planet depends on how you interpret SS.



would this be AOE for Fireball/explosion size or airburst pressure?

Don't remember if SS would be destroyed or incinerated/vaporized

Was this Soul Society or just Seireitei specifically?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> would this be AOE for Fireball/explosion size or airburst pressure?
> 
> Don't remember if SS would be destroyed or incinerated/vaporized
> 
> Was this Soul Society or just Seireitei specifically?



the entirety of SS i think?
can't really remember.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 15, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> the entirety of SS i think?
> can't really remember.



Isn't the soul society realm the same as ours? Even has a sun and moon and everything


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Isn't the soul society realm the same as ours? Even has a sun and moon and everything



Yeah, pretty much, same size etc.
people just don't want to put yamma-ji's suicidal attack into the petatons.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> would this be AOE for Fireball/explosion size or airburst pressure?
> 
> Don't remember if SS would be destroyed or incinerated/vaporized
> 
> Was this Soul Society or just Seireitei specifically?



So you think Yamamoto is Gremmy level now?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 15, 2015)

Regarding the size of soul society

Have anyone taken into consideration the early explanation of the dimensions of bleach?
If we go by Rukia's drawings(as funny as this may be) hueco Mundo enveloup the earth and Soul Society enveloup Hueco Mundo.

Seireitei should be a much more limited size, but it's hard to get it exact size without anything official it's just going to stay as estemations.

as for Yama's suicide attack. Wasn't it the entire karakura town and surounding area that would have been blown to bits rather than soul society.

The way Yama would be able to destroy the ss is by being in his bankai form for to long, just like the earth would start getting destroyed if the sun was to close


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 15, 2015)

> as for Yama's suicide attack. Wasn't it the entire karakura town and surounding area that would have been blown to bits rather than soul society.


you're remembering wrong.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 15, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> you're remembering wrong.




I'm refering to the attack where wonderwise head blew up powered by the energy consumed from yama's zanpakuto.
I suppose that wasn't the attack you guys were talking about, was it the kido where he offered his arm then you guys are talking about?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 15, 2015)

It's not a specific suicide tech

it's the fact that his unchecked Bankai can destroy soul society


----------



## Akatora (Dec 15, 2015)

Nighty said:


> It's not a specific suicide tech
> 
> it's the fact that his unchecked Bankai can destroy soul society




that didn't sound like a single attack but rather a concequence if he was in bankai form to long, i'd rather have refered to it as a suicde mode if anything than an attack, but to each thier own.

it should be vaporization imo. Given that was what the shikai did(though not to the ground probably out of convinience)


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 15, 2015)

Only EoS OP characters will have a shot at current Yhwach. Kaido *might* be the only one from the present. 

Not looking forward to Luffy showing a planet level punch


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 15, 2015)

If it really does take Ichigo, Aizen, Ishida, Kenpachi, and more to beat Bach, then I will have a hard time seeing anyone in OP getting up to that point.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 16, 2015)

Depends on how the Ancient weapons turn out.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 16, 2015)

in all honesty i can't see One piece characters passing Continental. It doesn't seem like Oda's type of thing.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 16, 2015)

???

You have Whitebeard with the hype to shake the world
Ancient weapons that can go from destroying countries - threatening the world
Chinjao's hype of splitting a continent

Fact is Oda's pretty consistent with scale, to the extent where its apparent in fan-made calcs


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 16, 2015)

Liquid said:


> ???
> 
> You have Whitebeard with the hype to shake the world
> Ancient weapons that can go from destroying countries - threatening the world
> ...



I guess things like shaking the world, etc may be shown in the future, but nothing that would completely screw up there own planet, nor will there be a huge continental explosion feat from a character, Oda typically makes things more physical and natural disaster like.but I doubt we will see anything like naruto when it comes to destruction.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 16, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> I guess things like shaking the world, etc may be shown in the future, but nothing that would completely screw up there own planet, nor will there be a huge continental explosion feat from a character, Oda typically makes things more physical and natural disaster like.but I doubt we will see anything like naruto when it comes to destruction.



Gonna need Fuji to bring down a moon or something


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 16, 2015)

Keishin said:


> So you think Yamamoto is Gremmy level now?



Yes, sugar tits because _that_ was my point....at what point did I say that again?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 16, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Gonna need Fuji to bring down a moon or something



Then eos luffy to catch it and fling it back into space using his gear 60


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 16, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> I guess things like shaking the world, etc may be shown in the future, but nothing that would completely screw up there own planet, nor will there be a huge continental explosion feat from a character, Oda typically makes things more physical and natural disaster like.but I doubt we will see anything like naruto when it comes to destruction.



Oda made an explosion on the moon viewable from their planet........


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 16, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> Then eos luffy to catch it and fling it back into space using his gear 60



That's not bad


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 16, 2015)

Moon explosions are way less impressive than anything enel has achieved in earth so i dont see the point on talking about them


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 16, 2015)

Considering the moon has less gravity, yea probably.

Just pointing out Oda is the one who made a flashy move first

He'd probably going to be making more.




> Moon explosions are way less impressive than anything enel has achieved in earth so i dont see the point on talking about them



My comment is pointed around this guy's comment



> I guess things like shaking the world, etc may be shown in the future, but nothing that would *completely screw up there own planet*, nor will there be a huge continental explosion feat from a character, Oda typically *makes things more physical and natural disaster like*.but I doubt we will see anything like naruto when it comes to destruction.



seriously he doesn't.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 16, 2015)

I like to remind to newbies that we used an island to scale Chinjao's techinique. 

All the regulars know that once we get to scale an actual continent in One Piece that baby is going up.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 16, 2015)

Alabasta is a pretty good sized country actually 
Calling it island is just like calling australia an island
But yeah op continents may be even planet sized


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 16, 2015)

Which proves my point. 
When we discussed the calc a long time ago we all agreed it was low balled.


----------

